# blue rams... breathing right?



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

My pair of blue rams breathe much quicker than the others (cories, rummy-nose, harlequins). The stats are: ammo 0, nitrites 0, nitrates 5, ph 6.4, temp 79. There appears to being nothing wrong, they are just breathing fast. I didn't really pay attention to that when I first got them, so I don't know if that's normal or not, kwim? I just want to make sure it's not an early sign of something wrong. 
Thanks!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I dunno, I figure my Ram breathes pretty fast, but that's cause he likes to explore his tank. It's not very rapid breathing, but his gills work out more than the other fish I keep.
Hopefully your water stats. are staying stable, be sure to check tomorrow, or even later if you want, to see that they are.


----------



## aquachick (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, their gills move further out, too. The stats this morning are exactly the same... a 0, ni 0, na 5, ph 6.4, temp 79. They are swimming around fine and ate good this morning too. Maybe it's just them?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I would honestly say it's just them, but I've only had mine for a bit.
Maybe someone's second opinion could help here!


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I'll chime in here:

My rams did the same thing for the first few days in my tank, and I was worried too. But after about a week, I figured they knew what they were doing and left it alone.

Come to find out, about 3 weeks later they spawned (I had correctly picked out a pair!) and all was well with the world. (The eggs didn't make it, but there is always next time...)

So from my experience, yes, this is normal, although kinda odd looking. Unless they start acting lazy or swimming upside down, I'd say let them play and have fun.


----------

